
Show HN: A basic websocket chat server on RaspberryPi at my home - maxpert
http://raspchat.ngrok.io/
======
maxpert
Here is technology stack:

\- Socket.io for socketing

\- Golang for backend server

\- Raspbian Jessie Lite 4.1

\- Ngrok for tunnel (if you see a delay for while it's due to ngrok)

Still working on improving ngrok latency and making SD card image to post
here.

------
danhardman
A new chat server that isn't vulnerable to XSS; the internet is learning.

Edit - Who killed it?

~~~
maxpert
It's back I had to restart

------
maxpert
Just to add it's Raspberry Pi 1 (B+ Model) running with a WIFI dongle :D

------
poxycat
Cool!

Remember to share your setup ;-)

------
mojojo
Thats awsome.

------
maxpert
Code is available on GitHub now :)

------
w12w
pretty good light weight chat i have to say

~~~
maxpert
Thanks let me know what would you like to add?

~~~
SylvainThrd
+1 for user names, maybe an opt-in notification system for incoming messages

~~~
maxpert
nick support and sound notifications added

~~~
mod
opt-out option for sounds imo

------
ohnocapone
super fast!

/gif bush

